# Is a 35 gal tank big enough for 3 rbp's 1"



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey all, i have a 35 gallon tank with 3, 1 inch red bellies. I know im supposed to have 20 gallons per fish, but i really dont have enough room nor the money to buy anything bigger. This particular tank is the tall standing kind. Its about 5 inches taller than a 55 gallon u would buy from say walmart. My amonia levels are 0 along with crystal clear water algae free. I should probably lower my ph but i have never had a problem with any fish and i have never messed with the ph. I usually get my water right in nitrates etc besides ph and use this stuff called EASY BALANCE to keep everything stable. Believe it or not it used to be a community tank with 30 different fish of variety, untill my little brother unplugged everything when i was gone for 2 weeks. I came home with 30 floaters and some nasty nasty water.

My question is, 
Should i give 1 of my fish to a friend so they will have a little more room or do u think that it will be big enough. I have always heard that if you overcrowd your fish they just wont grow to be as big.

Another question is,
How important is PH levels. I have never messed with it before and i had 30 fish living perfectly for over a year.

So far i have been feeding these rbp's little 10c feeder guppies, along with some frozen brine shrimp. They seem to love them both. Especially the guppies tails  They do not seem to be interested in tubifex worms whatsoever so im going to quit feeding them.
What elese should i be feeding these fish, is there anything i can feed then that will enhance color and looks of my fish? Should i feed them mealworms?

Last question i promise. On several of these movies on this site i have noticed full grown piranhas in the same tank with some big oscars. I would like to have some oscars but i dont think the tank would be big enough and wouldnt the piranhas eat the oscars? I notice on this video at this link http://www.piranha-fury.com/download2/details.php?file=45 It looks to be a 55 gallon with 2 huge oscars and ???15???? red bellies? Now if thats not overcrowded i dont know what is!!

THANKS A LOT EVERYONE THIS SITE IS AWSOME!!


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

A 35 gallon tank is in no way big enough. The fact that it is tall is even worse. Piranhas hardly ever use the height, they are always swimming the length. Yes, they are only 1" now, but pygos grow at 1" per month!!

First question: You should give two of them away and just keep one, or else get a 55 gallon tank at least.

Second question: pH is not important at all, as long as it is stable.

Third question: That is not a 55 gallon tank, oscars do NOT EVER mix with piranhas, and oscars ALONE require AT LEAST a 55 gallon tank, so there is NO WAY you can have ANY oscars in your already overcrowded tank.


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

a 35 gallon is way too small. To make it worse u said its tall. P's usually are better off in longer tanks as it gives them more room. Now you could probably house them in there for about 2-3 months maybe a little more. Eventually you would have to upgrade to to at least a 55, preferably a 75. Did you cycle the tank that they are in now?


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Im sorry if this sounds like a really dumb question, but what is cycling a tank? is it just where you let it run a few days before adding fish?? i think im going to give 2 of my piranhas away to a buddy with a 75 gallon tank once they get big, his piranhas will eat these little babies right now. His are full size so im going to wait till mine are a little bigger and just keep the 1.

I am really confused on this tank size stuff, Because on this video (please watch) there is 2 oscars and 15 red bellies and the tank is not much bigger than my tank. It looks exactly like my moms 55 gallon to tell the truth. check this video out at this link (its on this site) http://www.piranha-fury.com/download2/details.php?file=45

Now is that tank not overcrowded?? cmon thats not much bigger than 55 gallon even if it isnt so how does he have 15 rbp's and 2 full size oscars living in the same tank????
thanks guys!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

35 is way to small


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> Im sorry if this sounds like a really dumb question, but what is cycling a tank? is it just where you let it run a few days before adding fish?? i think im going to give 2 of my piranhas away to a buddy with a 75 gallon tank once they get big, his piranhas will eat these little babies right now. His are full size so im going to wait till mine are a little bigger and just keep the 1.
> 
> I am really confused on this tank size stuff, Because on this video (please watch) there is 2 oscars and 15 red bellies and the tank is not much bigger than my tank. It looks exactly like my moms 55 gallon to tell the truth. check this video out at this link (its on this site) http://www.piranha-fury.com/download2/details.php?file=45
> 
> ...


The easiest way to find out what cycling is----is to do a search under tank and equipment questions or Water chemistry. It's been explained probably 1000 times. It's all sitting there waiting for you to read.

And by the way, you should try and avoid using "tall" style tanks for piranhas. Piranhas generally won't use the upper part of the tank, mostly the bottom portion. It's not usually a good idea. Might want to think about upgrading real soon.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

YOu would be able to keep those guys in there for a month or two but get a 75 long or bigger and everything will be cool. 
Just search cycling and youll understand.
Welcome to the piranha hobby!


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

You guys arent answering my question about the video, like i said before, he has 2 full size oscars and 15 red bellied piranhas in a (looks to me like) 55 gallon tank.

Someone take the time to watch this video at the link below, its from this site so its safe. Now you guys say I need more room? get on that guy!! hehehe

Thanks a lot for all the input guys. As for cycling my water, i didnt. I had a gourami, 3 black skirt tetras, and a danio minnow in the tank for about 3 days before i added the piranhas. All the fish seem to be really happy and arent acting funny whatsoever. I use this stuff called EASY BALANCE, the pet store told me it makes water safe for fish immediately but told me i would need bio spore or some sh*t, 20$ hahaha dont think so, im not paying 20$ for fish water. I took 4 gallons from my buddys tank he has had set up with bio wheels for over a year and put it in my tank. Saved my 20$

Now someone look at this video and tell me that is not overcrowded. If he can have 15 rbps and 2 full size oscars in that tank i think i can manage just 3 rbps in the one i have now.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/download2/details.php?file=45
http://www.piranha-fury.com/download2/details.php?file=45
http://www.piranha-fury.com/download2/details.php?file=45
http://www.piranha-fury.com/download2/details.php?file=45
http://www.piranha-fury.com/download2/details.php?file=45


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Have you ever heard the saying two wrongs don't make a right? Pointing out someone else mistakes does not take care of the fact that 3 growing Piranha will not be able to stay in a 35.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, if you have them in there now, the 35 gallon, you can have them there for a month or two, and then you _have_ to upgrade. I keep 3 3" in a tank like that now, but that's a long. And they will be moving soon...


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

If I am not mistaken, the video you are repeatedly referring to is a temporary situation just for the purpose of making a cool video. The rest of the fish were probably taken out and put in other tanks. Also, I think that tank is much bigger than you realize.

There is a reason for the 20-gallons per fish rule, and if you think people haven't tried to play the game you're playing before, you are horribly and terribly wrong, my friend.

It may work out for several weeks or several months, but I guarantee you it will not work out for long, and there will be dire consquences for you and those poor abused fish.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Mack said:


> If I am not mistaken, the video you are repeatedly referring to is a temporary situation just for the purpose of making a cool video. The rest of the fish were probably taken out and put in other tanks. Also, I think that tank is much bigger than you realize.
> 
> There is a reason for the 20-gallons per fish rule, and if you think people haven't tried to play the game you're playing before, you are horribly and terribly wrong, my friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> Im sorry if this sounds like a really dumb question, but what is cycling a tank? is it just where you let it run a few days before adding fish?? i think im going to give 2 of my piranhas away to a buddy with a 75 gallon tank once they get big, his piranhas will eat these little babies right now. His are full size so im going to wait till mine are a little bigger and just keep the 1.
> 
> I am really confused on this tank size stuff, Because on this video (please watch) there is 2 oscars and 15 red bellies and the tank is not much bigger than my tank. It looks exactly like my moms 55 gallon to tell the truth. check this video out at this link (its on this site) http://www.piranha-fury.com/download2/details.php?file=45
> 
> ...


The tank is substantially bigger than your tank, those fish are about 6-8 inches long each to give you an idea of perspective. That tank is also substantially bigger than a 55 gallon as well, so you just can't compare it to your tank.

As for him overstocking his tank and you scaling it down, it doesn't work that way. It works because there are enough fish and tank space that individual fish get "lost in the crowd" and nobody has room to really set up territories since they can't honestly kill every other fish in the tank to claim some space. One fish can easily kill the other two fish in your tank to set up a space of his own if he should feel so inclined. That's why it won't work.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

so what happens if i go and buy about 12 more?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

They die from stress because your tank isn't physically big enough for them to swim around in.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

You know man, we're just trying to help, if you don't want to listen to us, then fine. Just understand that you are not the first person to try this, you are not a pioneer, and there are REASONS behind the 20 gallons per fish rule.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

hey hey hey im sorry im sorry! i didnt mean to offend anyone i was just playing. Heres what im going to do.

Im going to leave all 3 in there for now, maybe a couple of months, My buddy is going off to jail so im going to try to con him out of his 55 gallon. Thats damn near 20 gallon per fish. I am also very interested in them puffers. I used to have 3 of them in my community tank but they would only live for about 4 months every time i bought one. The water was right and everything, and i actually payed for the bio spira to see if it would help keep them alive.

I really wish i could afford and have the space for say a 100 gallon tank. but that will just not happen. anyone know anything about puffers?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

55 is just fine for 3 red-bellies for a while.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> hey hey hey im sorry im sorry! i didnt mean to offend anyone i was just playing. Heres what im going to do.
> 
> Im going to leave all 3 in there for now, maybe a couple of months, My buddy is going off to jail so im going to try to con him out of his 55 gallon. Thats damn near 20 gallon per fish. I am also very interested in them puffers. I used to have 3 of them in my community tank but they would only live for about 4 months every time i bought one. The water was right and everything, and i actually payed for the bio spira to see if it would help keep them alive.
> 
> ...


The reason you might have had trouble with them is that freshwater puffers are usually not freshwater and need brackish water to survive. Were you keeping them in brackish or freshwater?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I know you weren't talking to me, but brackish water is halfway between salt and fresh, right?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Not exactly halfway, but yeah it is. It's also important to use _Marine Salt_ for saltwater tanks when making a brackish mix, not aquarium salt or table salt.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I was just wondering.


----------

